# xawtv problems with bt878.  maybe v4l

## mor22

Hi,

I am haviung trouble getting xawtv to work with my bt878 tv card.  I have compiled v4l support in the kernel but there is no bttv module option when I run make menuconfig.  There also doesn't seem to be 

/dev/v4l/video0

This is what I get when I start xawtv

This is xawtv-3.86, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.20-gentoo-r5)

Xlib:  extension "XVideo" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "XVideo" missing on display ":0.0".

WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.

can't open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

v4l2: open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory

v4l2: open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory

v4l: open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory

no video grabber device available

I have also commented out the omit DGA in my XF86Config, so I don't understand why xawtv complains at that.  Does anyone have any ideas?

thanx[/i][/b]

----------

## dwc

Try adding the v4l module to your XF86Config in your Module section:

```
    Load       "v4l"
```

Also make sure that extmod is still being loaded, but that you are allowing DGA:

```
    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection
```

----------

## chrispy

This has nothing to do with Xfree.

to have the option for the bt8x8 modules in the kernel's menuconfig, you have to :

1° use a kernel source that has the v4l patch from bytesex.org applied

   -> gentoo-sources has it, mm-sources has it, i think gaming-sources has it as well.

2° select in character device the "i2c support" as well as "bit banging" and "i2c dev support" (I don't remember the exact name atm, I can revert if needed)

3° then go to multimedia, select V4L as module, and inside that you should now see support for bt848 cards.

recompile.

This will enable and build the modules and the v4l devices entries that you need.

go to : http://bytesex.org/bttv

for more up-to-date drivers and check out the README file in the drivers tarball.

I got my card working here marvelously.

good luck

p.s. : regarding the DGA issue, do you have "dga" in your USE_FLAGS, and did you compile Xfree with that use flag ? if not, that's why xawtv is complaining. you need to make sure of the USE_FLAGS that were used to build Xfree on your computer.

----------

## dwc

Yeah, chrispy is right. But the vanilla-sources have the bytesex.org patch, too.

----------

## mor22

Thanx for the tips.  It's all working fine now.

i used the gensoo-sources kernel package but it took me a while to find out which bit banging to include in the i2c menu. This then opened up the bt848 kernel module option.  Also fixed the DGA problem as above.

----------

## happy

Hello:

I'm still getting the following error when I try to run xawtv:

 *Quote:*   

> tanner root # xawtv
> 
> This is xawtv-3.86, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.20-gentoo-r5)
> 
> WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.
> ...

 

I built my system from the ground up with the "DGA" USE flag set, so that can't be the problem. I also have the bttv module loaded.

What else could be the problem???

----------

